# Faulting module path: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll



## melvinjn (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi all

I would like assistance on the above mentioned error which I get when I try to start desktop icalendar software. Although I received some help from the developer but to no avail. I see the above error pop up on Event Viewer. The full error is posted below. I use windows 8.1 on a laptop. The application does not seem to start each time I double click to start it creates an event in Event Viewer with the following error in detail. I can see the mouse pointer showing some kind of activity just after double clicking but it is not for long and dont see it either in the task manager.


Faulting application name: Desktop iCalendar.exe, version: 3.2.6.532, time stamp: 0x54be5a89
Faulting module name: clr.dll, version: 4.0.30319.34209, time stamp: 0x5348a1ef
Exception code: 0xc00000fd
Fault offset: 0x0000000000002355
Faulting process id: 0x1d18
Faulting application start time: 0x01d03af0bf3fd2fa
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\desksware\Desktop iCalendar\Desktop iCalendar.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
Report Id: febb4369-a6e3-11e4-bf2d-f01faf25c5f0
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 


I some how feel it is a .Net framework error so I disabled .Net 3.5 and .Net 4.5 in windows features and re-enabled but it did not solve the problem.

I just created a new profile and the old profile is still there since I am still using it to finalise transfer of all files, etc. before finally removing it.

I kindly look forward to support from this forum.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I gather this an Apple product strictly for iPhones. On top of that the version you list is 3.2.x.x and the latest version of iCalendar is 4.2.1. 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/icalendar-manage-your-ical/id492076105?mt=8

I don't know how you got an Apple app to work on a Windows system....I sure don't see a windows version of iCalendar.


----------



## melvinjn (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for your response, here is the original website : Desktop iCalendar - Internet Desktop Calendar


----------

